# A couple fattys



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a couple i just got done with the first ones a wake bait just dives a few inches under the water . the second bait dives to about 4-5 feet .


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are both really sharp baits, Jody. Your work just keeps improving with every bait!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking baits! Nice shape and lip position on the waker(perhaps try adding a hackle?). They both appear to be flatsides?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice baits.

Jody, WHAT DO YOU USE FOR YOUR LIPS.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

those look great


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the great comments peple of the perch i use circuit board lips from janns netcraft.james t 99% of my baits are flat sides i not good enough to do round baits.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Those are beautiful! You've inspired me to try making some. Can you give me some rough dimensions and thicknesses?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks plugman for the comments , the wake bait is 2.5'' long and 3/4'' wide the deeper one is 3'' long and 3/4'' wide they both have 1/8oz weight in the belly .hope that helps. and both are made from poplar very easy to work with and shape. jody


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres three more just got done with hope u guys like em
















this is just a repaint of a old aqua sonic bait.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The paint on the bottom two is just outstanding. I love that green on green pattern. It just works.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks vince they started off being crappies but they dont look like it owell . still had fun making them.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I think that they loook great! The front view is very helpful for me to see. It helps me better understand how you put them together.


----------

